
Ask HN: How do you keep track of the hardware and software used in your company? - goldie_
For companies that have over 100 servers (for example), do you use software to track the servers and their relation to a product or service?  I&#x27;m not referring to desktops and applications, but somewhere where you can manage that the finance system consists of these 12 servers, 2 web services and this software.<p>In ITIL 3, this was a CMDB (Configuration Management Database).<p>For &#x27;enterprise&#x27;, there are solutions from Service Now, BMC and IBM.  But these are very complex and very expensive.   What are some solutions for small to medium companies that can&#x27;t justify using enterprise software for this?
======
cweiss
I've used Device42[0] in the past and found it pretty good for asset tracking.
It can map software to hardware and manage software relationships. It's a
datacenter manager first though. That said, it's been a couple of years since
I used it and I hardly scratched the surface of it's capabilities. It was
reasonably priced, IIR.

[0] [https://www.device42.com/](https://www.device42.com/)

~~~
goldie_
Thanks cweiss, haven't heard of device42 before. Having a look now. Seems
light it might be what I am looking for.

------
lettergram
It depends what you mean by used. I wrote a system which learns what things
are discussed:

[https://metacortex.me/](https://metacortex.me/)

If it's discussed it is tracked. A simple demo is:
[https://hnprofile.com](https://hnprofile.com)

If you're intested in tracking software there is data dog (I believe it's
called). It logs running software

------
gjvc
[https://snipeitapp.com](https://snipeitapp.com)

~~~
goldie_
Thanks for sharing

What I am looking for is more at a data centre level I guess that maps the
infrastructure to the services provided. For example, Service 1 uses Server A
and Server B. Service 2 uses Server B and Server C.

Then, once you have everything mapped out, it is easy to see when planning
what services would be impacted if we wanted to upgrade Server B to a new
operating system. We would know that we need to check compatibility for both
Service 1 and 2, and not just focus on Service 1 and be reminded that Service
2 uses the same server only when something goes wrong!

~~~
elliekelly
I use AirTable for something similar. It's like excel on steroids & let's you
"link" cells of data to one another. Kind of a low-tech solution but depending
on the scope of your project it could work.

